# اخبار و اعلانات > آگهی‌ها >  خرید کتاب به زبان پارسی: مرجع کامل Regular Expressions (عبارات با قاعده)

## Behrouz_Rad

*نام کتاب:* *مرجع کامل Regular Expressions (عبارات با قاعده)*
*ترجمه و تالیف:* *بهروز راد*
*ناشر:* *پندار پارس*
*قیمت با احتساب هزینه ی پستی: 5500 تومان*

*در این کتاب می خوانید:*

*فصل 1:* *معرفی RegEx*
*فصل 2:* *تطبیق یک یا چند کاراکتر*
*فصل 3:* *تطابق مجموعه ای از کاراکترها*
*فصل 4:* *استفاده از متا کاراکترها*
*فصل 5:* *تطبیق تکرار*
*فصل 6:* *تطبیق مکانی*
*فصل 7:* *استفاده از زیر عبارت ها*
*فصل 8:* *استفاده از ارجاع به عقب (BackReference)* 
*فصل 9:* *نگاه به جلو و عقب! (Looking Ahead & Looking Behind)* 
*فصل 10:* *عبارات شرطی*







*پیوست 1:* *عبارات با قاعده در ابزارها و زبان های برنامه نویسی مختلف*
grepJavaScriptColdFusionDreamweaverASPASP.NETC#‎‎‎Microsoft.NETMySQLPerlPHPJava
*پیوست 2:* *مثال هایی از عبارات با قاعده برای مسائل متداول*

 
جهت خرید این کتاب، مبلغ ذکر شده را به حساب بانکی ذیل واریز کرده و سپس شماره ی قرمز رنگ مندرج بر روی فیش واریزی یا در صورت انتقال کارت به کارت، شماره ی مندرج در بالای شماره ی ارجاع را به همراه مشخصاتتان (نام و نام خانوادگی، آدرس دقیق پستی، شماره تلفن، و کد پستی در صورت وجود) از طریق "پیام های خصوصی" یا به ایمیل behrouz.rad[at]gmail.com برای بنده ارسال بفرمایید.

*مشخصات حساب بانک ملی (سیبا):* 

شماره حساب: 0200478079003

شماره کارت (جهت انتقال کارت به کارت): 6857 - 6465 – 9910 – 6037

*نام صاحب حساب:* بهروز راد

سفارشات دریافت شده در نیمه ی اول هفته در روز دوشنبه ی هر هفته، و سفارشات دریافت شده در نیمه ی دوم هفته در روز پنج شنبه ی هر هفته از طریق پست سفارشی پیشتاز برای شما ارسال میگردد. زمان دریافت بسته به طور پیش فرض 48 ساعت پس از ارسال آن می باشد.

موفق باشید.

----------


## tux-world

سلام. دستتون درد نکنه کتاب بسیار عالی خواهد بود. چند تا سوال اینکه نمیخواید تعدادی از سرفصلهای کتاب رو بزارید ببینیم؟ یه سری صفحات منظورمه و اینکه کتاب چند صفحه هستش و اینکه آیا خلاصه به موارد پرداخته شده یا نه کامله؟ این مبحث یه خورده سنگینه همونطور که میدونید با یکی دو تا مثال ساده نمیشه به جایی رسید و نیاز هستش که مفصل در موردش بحث بشه. ممنون میشم این موارد رو تشریح کنید  :لبخند:

----------


## nunegandom

سلام دوست عزیز کتابش حرف نداره من خوندمش همه چیز کامل و دقیق توضیح داده شده توی سایت پندار پارس هست فکر کنم یکمیش هم قابل دانلود باشه
این کتاب در زبان های مختلف به کار گرفته میشه و البته به روش های مختلف و کدهای مختلف یعنی اینجا توی C#‎ میزنی (09az)^ یه توی JavaScript یه کد دیگه باید بزنی که این جوابو بده که اینا رو هم کامل توضیح داده
خلاصه کتاب جامعیی هست این کتاب

----------

